# Question: GPU temps for AMD A8-3870 APU with Radeon HD Graphics 3.00 Ghz



## Naki (Jan 29, 2013)

What are normal temps for this CPU GPU at idle?
What are the normal temp ranges at full load (FurMark/etc)?
Asking on behalf of another person, not my computer.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2013)

Take a look on our reviews database, you will find a load that example idel and load temps......

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviewdb/Processors/AMD/A-Series/


----------



## Naki (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks!
Is A8-3870 and A8-3870K the same CPU? Not sure.
Asking on behalf of another person, not my computer.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2013)

Naki said:


> Thanks!
> Is A8-3870 and A8-3870K the same CPU? Not sure.
> Asking on behalf of another person, not my computer.



If they are not overclocked they will be effectively the same.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 29, 2013)

Naki said:


> Thanks!
> Is A8-3870 and A8-3870K the same CPU? Not sure.
> Asking on behalf of another person, not my computer.



The only difference is the 3870k has a unlocked multiplier, which makes it easier to OC. A 3870 at 3.5 ghz is equal to a 3870k at 3.5ghz.


----------

